# Composition Theory



## packhorse (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello. I compose music by ear using Reaper with Spitfire libraries. I feel that my efforts so far lack a little direction and seem to “ramble on”. Any suggestions for a course, book, youtube etc to give me some basic theory in classical composition? I do not read music or use notation. I think I am looking for something to advise on composition structure. Thanks


----------



## d.healey (Jan 23, 2021)

packhorse said:


> I do not read music or use notation.


Start learning. To begin you only need note pitches on treble and bass clef and the basic note durations. You can learn that in a weekend.

Checkout Mike Verta's masterclasses. He has a bunch of videos on YouTube too. Also look up Guy Michelmore.

Once you've got some basic notation knowledge head over to https://scoreclub.net/


----------



## curry36 (Jan 23, 2021)

Listening carefully is the best teacher. Also try out graphical representations of music, while listening to it. You can see the things you hear and don't understand. Obviously reading notation can help alot, but even without being able to read the score, you can somehow find out what's happening there, especially when your concern is overall structure. 

And yes, check out Mike Vertas YouTube channel, he got so many free videos out there and is the only YouTuber (afaik) that teaches on a music university level - what ever that means. You will catch so many interesting things about structure just by watching his videos.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 23, 2021)

packhorse said:


> I do not read music or use notation.


Well, that's your answer. As @d.healey wrote, you can learn the basics in a weekend and the sooner you do, the sooner you'll be able to move ahead.

And please, I hope the thread will not lurch into "Paul McCartney etc. didn't read music" again. Sir Paul is Sir Paul, Elfman is Elfman. Most of us aren't.

But...

...you do NOT have to go get a PhD or something to write music. Depending on what you want to do you can start just by looking at song structure (intro, verse, chorus, verse, bridge, chorus, ending) or something straightforward like that. If you have a songbook and can play chords on guitar or piano, you can do tremendous stuff.


----------



## iaink (Jan 24, 2021)

I regret learning to read music, and regret learning music theory: it made my writing worse.

If anyone ever said this, I would like to meet them!


----------



## tehreal (Jan 27, 2021)

curry36 said:


> [...]
> 
> And yes, check out Mike Vertas YouTube channel, he got so many free videos out there and is the only YouTuber (afaik) that teaches on a music university level - what ever that means. [...]


Definitely not on a university level (and I think he would agree with this).


----------



## ed buller (Jan 27, 2021)

this is a regular question. There are lots of people out there just like you. Thankfully the internet is full of resources to help;

If you can't read music this is still very useful :



but i'd really encourage you to learn to read music. It will really help. If you think of it as the last 500 years composers have left you with literally tons of Data to absorb.....you just need to be able to read it. 

if you have a phone I'd recommend :

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/swyftnote-play-along-with-music-flash-cards/id1058445648

also here are some resources:





__





My fav youtube educational videos:


Hi here in one place are my Fav Youtube videos. You can learn heaps from these babies and some of them have Patreon subscriptions for as low as $5 a month which will let you start a dialogue and ask questions. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6X9nEsddMpYNyxr3ZckjLg/videos...




vi-control.net





I'd also recommend finding a teacher. I know at the moment that is hard but weekly lessons do a lot !

there is also Scoreclub....fantastic set of lessons. https://scoreclub.net/

Best

ed


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 27, 2021)

ed buller said:


> *................. If you think of it as the last 500 years composers have left you with literally tons of Data to absorb.....you just need to be able to read it.*


...good one Ed.


----------



## widescreen (Jan 27, 2021)

Guy Michelmore's Music Theory short course on Thinkspace is on sale for 24€. I love it every time I start the next episode. Learn and laugh. Helps to stay awake in such dry stuff to learn. 😉


----------



## janwilke (Jan 27, 2021)

curry36 said:


> And yes, check out Mike Vertas YouTube channel, he got so many free videos out there and is the only YouTuber (afaik) that teaches on a music university level - what ever that means. You will catch so many interesting things about structure just by watching his videos.


Check out Alan Belkin's channel - he has several courses on there that are definitely university level. I am halfway through his course on Modern Harmony and it is material that I would gladly pay for, very well structured and full of useful information.








Alan Belkin


Music of Alan Belkin; online courses by Alan Belkin.




www.youtube.com





(This is a tip for curry36 and everyone else who is at a level where they can absorb music theory concepts at a higher level. OP: yes, learn to read music notation, it is actually not that difficult and will make learning about music infinitely easier).


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 27, 2021)

The term you're looking for is "Form and Analysis".


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 27, 2021)

I highly recommend taking formal piano lessons. I started them a few years ago, but should have taken them twenty years ago. It will teach you theory, you’ll become a better musician, and you’ll become a better composer.


----------



## curry36 (Jan 28, 2021)

janwilke said:


> Check out Alan Belkin's channel - he has several courses on there that are definitely university level. I am halfway through his course on Modern Harmony and it is material that I would gladly pay for, very well structured and full of useful information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, great resource!


----------



## Max Bonsi (Jan 28, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I highly recommend taking formal piano lessons. I started them a few years ago, but should have taken them twenty years ago. It will teach you theory, you’ll become a better musician, and you’ll become a better composer.


I'm in the same boat as you in this moment of my life (I am 45)
What you said is TOTALLy TOTALLY True
I play guitars since I was 13 and with just few piano lessons I feel my writing has become better


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 28, 2021)

Max Bonsi said:


> I'm in the same boat as you in this moment of my life (I am 45)
> What you said is TOTALLy TOTALLY True
> I play guitars since I was 13 and with just few piano lessons I feel my writing has become better


Good move! I'm just a few years older than you, but it's never too late.


----------

